# Los 3.000 de Lurrezko oinak



## Colchonero

El amigo Lurrezko, sin esfuerzo aparente, como quien no quiere la cosa, ha alcanzado la cifra de tres mil aportaciones en este foro. Felicidades, niño. Un placer compartir risas y discusiones.


----------



## flljob

¡Felicidades, Lurrezko!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bé, nano, bé!


----------



## Vampiro

Congratuleichons.
Siempre es un gusto leerte.
Que sean muchos más.

_


----------



## Antpax

Uf, sembla que hem de felicitar una altra vegada al nostre amic Lurrezko. Moltes Felicitats!! 3000 ya, vaya ritmo chico, pero sigue así, que como dice Vampi, es un gustazo coincidir contigo por aquí.

Un abrazo

Ant


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Parece que la broma de los Inocentes
ha propiciado un cambio excelente: 
de sucio pie a galán apuesto.
¿Acaso hay algo más opuesto?

*Te quiero agradecer con estos versos*
*tus brillantes mensajes, en los que estamos inmersos.*
Perdona que me haya dado por la rima,
es la edad, no te dé grima.

Entiendo que la musa me ha picado:
esto nunca antes me había pasado .
Es que los que no tenemos mucha labia, 
necesitamos así cubrir las espaldas:

¡La gente acepta cualquier tontería 
cuando es dicha en mala poesía!


----------



## clares3

Felicidades, Lurrezko, aunque no deja de quemarme que Aldonza y tú, casi recién llegados, llevéis ya más post que yo en cuatro años. No sé de quién dice más, si de mi vagancia (va a ser eso) o de vuestro esfuerzo.
Y una pregunta: ¿Qué significa Lurrezko Oinak?


----------



## bondia

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Bé, nano, bé!


 
MOLT bé, nano, MOLT bé!
Una abraçada


----------



## Namarne

*Moltes felicitats!*  

No pateixis que no hi ha poesia, 
en català no me'n sortiria.  

Una abraçada!


----------



## Lurrezko

Moltes gràcies a tothom! ¡Muchas gracias a todos!

Estoy sin palabras, que es como ser apátrida en un foro nacionalista. Créanme que el placer es mío, damas y caballeros. Tener cada noche un ratito de discusión inteligente e ingeniosa fue siempre uno de mis sueños. Y más desde que me casé...

Un abrazo a todos


----------



## emm1366

Pude ser el primero en felicitarte pero me dio miedo; la timidez es la mayor de mis virtudes.

Matricula a tu esposa en WR.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## romarsan

Esta fiesta no me la quiero perder, Lurrezko feliz postiversario.

Que bueno que te casaste pues... 

Un placer leerte, siempre.


----------



## maidinbedlam

¡Pero bueno, 3000 ya, qué velocidades! Como ahora tienes zapatos, ya no hay quien te pare...(y qué bien te queda esa barba  )

Felicidades Lu


----------



## la_machy

Eres la inquietud en persona (o mas bien en letras ). 
3000 felicidades, Lurrezko.

Marie


----------



## Lurrezko

Romarsan, Mai, Marie, el día se me ilumina cuando me cruzo con ustedes, señoras. Y también con este señor colombiano tan tímido...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

El cambio te ha favorecido, estimado, tienen toda la razón los compañeros, te sienta bien el nuevo "look". No vuelvas a andar descalzo, con el frío que debe de haber por esos nortes. Y que sigas sumando.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Tío, eres un Ferrari! ¡Qué velocidad! 

Parece la semana pasada que te celebramos los 2000 aportes. (La verdad,  ya ocurrió el año pasado)

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

Espero econtrarte mucho más en el foro.

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias, Peter y Adolfo. Peter, descuida, seguro que nos toparemos más de lo que desearías. Adolfo, me voy a poner la preciosa _Self-Portrait in 3 Colors_, a tu salud.


----------



## Pinairun

No es que haya llegado tarde a esta cita, es que he venido un poco pronto a la siguiente, que está a la vuelta de la esquina.

Leerte es un gustazo, y muy divertido. Me uno a los demás en las felicitaciones.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> No es que haya llegado tarde a esta cita, es que he venido un poco pronto a la siguiente, que está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> 
> Leerte es un gustazo, y muy divertido. Me uno a los demás en las felicitaciones.



Gràcies, amiga meva. Quin _new look_ més encisador...

Leerte a ti sí es un gustazo. Ya voy teniendo ganas de discrepar de algo que escribes, para variar un poco.


----------



## Dentellière

Oh ..là là Serge !   Quelle vitesse !! 

Y pensar que yo, desde que me casé ... bueh... desde que tengo un amigo, cada vez participo menos !  

Recuerdo que llegamos a los 1000 casi juntos (Yo... a duras penas y tú , con una velocidad asombrosa) 

Dios guarde a los participantes como tú  que colaboran con tal filantropía 

Un abrazo,

Maria  (MF)


----------



## Alma de cántaro

¡Felicidades Lurrezko! Apenas unos meses más viejo que yo en este foro ¡y me has multiplicado por diez! ¡qué prolífico!

Un abrazo


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchas gracias, Alma. Ya ves, fecundo que es uno...
María, un abrazo para ti, hermosa. Dile a tu amigo que no sea tan acaparador.


----------



## cbrena

Felicidades Lurrezko.

Tu nuevo avatar de sir Richard Francis Burton no hace honores a tu belleza física, pero sin duda tu prolífica y dispar actuación en este foro es un calco de las vicisitudes del personaje que has elegido.

Sigue así_ maestro_. Tus 3.000 aportaciones valen su peso en oro.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Felicidades Lurrezko.
> 
> Tu nuevo avatar de sir Richard Francis Burton no hace honores a tu belleza física, pero sin duda tu prolífica y dispar actuación en este foro es un calco de las vicisitudes del personaje que has elegido.
> 
> Sigue así_ maestro_. Tus 3.000 aportaciones valen su peso en oro.



Muchas gracias, Owlwoman, hermosa. ¿Actuación dispar? Mmmm... bueno, tengo días mejores que otros...

Un besote


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Muchas gracias, Owlwoman, hermosa. ¿Actuación *dispar*? Mmmm... bueno, tengo días mejores que otros...
> 
> Un besote


 
Sí, *dispar:* _diferente_. Pero si lo prefieres lo cambio por *sin par*: _singular, que no tiene igual. _¿Mejor así?

Otro besote.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Sí, *dispar:* _diferente_. Pero si lo prefieres lo cambio por *sin par*: _singular, que no tiene igual. _¿Mejor así?
> 
> Otro besote.



Pobre de ti que cambies nada, en especial lo de la belleza física, tan acertado...


----------



## duvija

¡Felicitaciones al cumple3000ñero! seguí igual que te necesitamos.


----------



## Agró

Hola, Sergi. Felicitats!

Em trobo que han passat coses bones mentre estava fora i sense ordinador. Sento molt no haver estat aquí en el moment precís. Tot i això t'envio una forta _abraçadabra_ i ànims per a que segueixis col·laborant als fòrums.

Ens veiem,

Luis


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchas gracias, Duvija. Seguiré igual (o peor)

Luis, feia dies que no et vèiem el pèl... Et vas perdre el terrabastall que es va liar pels Innocents, fruit del cervell entremaliat de qui tu saps: aquest fòrum assenyat es va convertir en can seixanta, ja t'ho deuen haver explicat... Una _abraçadabra_ forta per a tu també.


----------



## blasita

¡Felicidades! ¡A cumplir muchos más! .


----------



## Calambur

¡Menos mal que me distraje apenas siete días!, que si me descuidaba un poquito más ya tenía que estar felicitándote por los 10.000 (que al paso que vas...).

En fin, Monseñor (me gustaba ése), quiero decirte que tus inteligentes comentarios y tu fino humor hacen que leerte sea un verdadero placer.

Un cariño,
Vivi


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

cbrena said:


> Tu nuevo avatar de sir *Richard* Francis *Burton*


 I didn't know who you were... Welcome to the Forum!! May I be your friend?

So... here you are (¿se nota que hace poco que aprendí a adjuntar fotos?).

PD: Me acabo de enterar de que lo de adjuntar archivos es limitado, así que pongo página web. (Y yo que creía que la gente no adjuntaba porque no sabía hacerlo ).


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchas gracias, Blasita

Vivi, gracias, madrina: quedate tranquila que Montse volverá a clamar en el desierto, tarde o temprano. Besos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muchas gracias por tus muy atinadas intervenciones en el foro. Es un gusto leerte.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> Muchas gracias por tus muy atinadas intervenciones en el foro. Es un gusto leerte.



Graciñas, Xiao. Se te echaba de menos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

No suelo visitar este foro, por lo que no he visto tu hilo hasta ahora. Pero aunque sea tarde, no quiero pasar sin felicitarte - bueno, sólo para decirte que creo que tenemos mucha suerte de que estés con nosotros.


----------



## Lurrezko

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hola,
> 
> No suelo visitar este foro, por lo que no he visto tu hilo hasta ahora. Pero aunque sea tarde, no quiero pasar sin felicitarte - bueno, sólo para decirte que creo que tenemos mucha suerte de que estés con nosotros.



Eres muy amable, Valeria. Por desgracia coincidimos poco, pero créeme que tengo mucha afinidad con tus puntos de vista y tu manera de expresarlos.

Un saludo


----------



## Peón

En la próxima prometo llegar más temprano* Lurrezko*! La fiesta parece tan divertida como el homenajeado, así que, aún con las sobras, me quedo.

*¡Felices 3.000 compañero! *y ojalá que tus intervenciones sigan siendo tan divertidas y precisas como hasta ahora. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peón said:


> En la próxima prometo llegar más temprano* Lurrezko*! La fiesta parece tan divertida como el homenajeado, así que, aún con las sobras, me quedo.
> 
> *¡Felices 3.000 compañero! *y ojalá que tus intervenciones sigan siendo tan divertidas y precisas como hasta ahora.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Para ti no hay sobras, amigo Peón, no puedo consentirlo. Aquí te saco una chuletita, que sé que te gusta poco hecha... Gracias por pasar.


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Para ti no hay sobras, amigo Peón, no puedo consentirlo. Aquí te saco una chuletita, que sé que te gusta poco hecha... Gracias por pasar.



¡Esos son anfitriones! Siempre atentos al gusto y preferencia de los invitados. Un lujo.(Y las señoritas cuándo vienen...?)


----------



## Lurrezko

Peón said:


> ¡Esos son anfitriones! Siempre atentos al gusto y preferencia de los invitados. Un lujo....(Y las señoritas cuándo vienen...?)



 Por pedir que no quede. Pero se las llevó Colchonero a su fiesta infantil...


----------



## Colchonero

Tanto como infantil... Eso sí, había un montón de globitos. De esos que rara vez que se rompen, ya me entendéis.


----------



## kreiner

Llego tarde para los 3000, pero me anticipo a los 4000.
Muchas gracias por ponernos siempre con los pies (aunque sean de barro) en el suelo con tus atinadas observaciones.
Y que no decaiga...


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Llego tarde para los 3000, pero me anticipo a los 4000.
> Muchas gracias por ponernos siempre con los pies (aunque sean de barro) en el suelo con tus atinadas observaciones.
> Y que no decaiga...



Un placer verte por aquí, amigo Kreiner. Pasa y siéntate, que te sirvo algo. Y tú también, Colchonero, y tráete esos globitos, que los hinchamos.


----------



## romarsan

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Un placer verte por aquí, amigo Kreiner. Pasa y siéntate, que te sirvo algo. Y tú también, Colchonero, y tráete esos globitos, que los hinchamos.


 


Colchonero, tendrás que actualizar la foto de tu perfil si o si, que no se creen que ya te has hecho mayor. 

Besotes.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Para ti no hay sobras, amigo Peón, no puedo consentirlo. Aquí te saco una chuletita, que sé que te gusta poco hecha...
> *¡Malos bichos! Comiéndose a las pobres vaquitas.*


 


Peón said:


> ¡Esos son anfitriones! Siempre atentos al gusto y preferencia de los invitados. Un lujo.
> *Pero reconozco que es el comportamiento adecuado (odio cuando voy a una fiesta y no se acordaron del menú vegetariano).*
> 
> (Y las señoritas cuándo vienen...?)
> *¿Para qué las quieres?... ¿Para invitarlas a dormir la siesta?*


 
-------



Colchonero said:


> Tanto como infantil... Eso sí, había un montón de globitos. De esos que rara vez que se rompen, ya me entendéis.


 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Y tú también, Colchonero, y tráete esos globitos, que los hinchamos.
> *Deberían prohibir estos hilos que se van de madre.*


 
-------



romarsan said:


> Colchonero, tendrás que actualizar la foto de tu perfil si o si, que no se creen que ya te has hecho mayor.
> *¿De verdad ha crecido, el mocoso?*


----------



## Calambur

Hola, chicos: no me habrán tomado en serio, ¿no?


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Hola, chicos: no me habrán tomado en serio, ¿no?



Qué alivio, hija mía. Aquí va una ensaladita...


----------



## duvija

romarsan said:


> Colchonero, tendrás que actualizar la foto de tu perfil si o si, que no se creen que ya te has hecho mayor.
> 
> Besotes.


 
O al menos,  cambiarse el pañal. Apesta!


----------



## Peón

Cita:
                                                                      Publicado por *Peón* 

 
                 ¡Esos son anfitriones! Siempre atentos al gusto y preferencia de los invitados. Un lujo.
*Pero reconozco que es el comportamiento adecuado (odio cuando voy a una fiesta y no se acordaron del menú vegetariano).*

(Y las señoritas cuándo vienen...?)
*¿Para qué las quieres?... ¿Para invitarlas a dormir la siesta?

A esta altura, aunque sea para mirar, como hace el Cavaliere. (Por lo menos me quedan las chuletas. Sic transit gloria mundi..., ay!!!) 
*


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Qué alivio, hija mía. Aquí va una ensaladita...


¡Muchas gracias! (eso es ser un buen anfitrión). 
Le veo unos trocitos de pollo, pero los separaré y se los convidaré a mis gatitos (que ellos son carnívoros natos y yo no pretendo esa locura de algunos _ultra_, que les imponen a los felinos dietas vegetarianas).

-------



Peón said:


> *A esta altura, aunque sea para mirar, como hace el Cavaliere. (Por lo menos me quedan las chuletas. Sic transit gloria mundi..., ay!!!) *


Comprendo, comprendo, pero no lo lamentes... ¡Quién te quita lo _bailao_!


----------



## duvija

duvija said:


> O al menos, cambiarse el pañal. Apesta!


 

Aclaración. El avatar del colchonero me hace reventar de risa. La expresión de ese bebé es sensacional. Pero anda con los mismos pañales desde hace meses. La higiene ...


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> Aclaración. El avatar del colchonero me hace reventar de risa. La expresión de ese bebé es sensacional. Pero anda con los mismos pañales desde hace meses. La higiene ...


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Aclaración. El avatar del colchonero me hace reventar de risa. La expresión de ese bebé es sensacional. Pero anda con los mismos pañales desde hace meses. La higiene ...



Vaya jeta, los padres de la criatura: no los enchufaron hace meses y aquí sigue, de sarao en sarao. Habría que darle un baño, con patitos, talco y esas cosas. ¿Algún voluntario?


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Vaya jeta, los padres de la criatura: no los enchufaron hace meses y aquí sigue, de sarao en sarao. Habría que darle un baño, con patitos, talco y esas cosas. ¿Algún voluntario?


 
Calla, que seguro que alguna voluntaria habría y acabo ahogado en la bañera. Ya me ocupo yo solito...


----------



## café olé

Zergatik deitzen zara *Lurrezko oinak*?


----------



## Lurrezko

café olé said:


> Zergatik deitzen zara *Lurrezko oinak*?



Zergatik? Ez zaizu gustatzen?


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> *¿Algún voluntario?*


 


Colchonero said:


> Calla, que seguro que alguna *voluntaria* habría y acabo ahogado en la bañera. Ya me ocupo yo solito...


Tengo experiencia en bañar perritos, y nunca se me ahogó ninguno. Si quieres...


----------



## Colchonero

Una oferta muy tentadora


----------



## café olé

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Zergatik? Ez zaizu gustatzen?


 

Bai! Noski! Asko gustatzen zait!  Ulertzen ez dudana da nola katalan batek euskal izen bat duen. Suposatzen dut hemengoa izango zarela...


----------



## Lurrezko

café olé said:


> Bai! Noski! Asko gustatzen zait!  Ulertzen ez dudana da nola katalan batek euskal izen bat duen. Suposatzen dut hemengoa izango zarela...



Ez nintzaioke axola hangoa izatea...

Euskaraz idatzea foroan berritasun atsegina da, urtebete inguru neraman itxaroten


----------



## café olé

Bai! Oso atsegina izan da! 

Hala ere hemendik jendeak euskeraz ez dakielako, guk ere erderaz hitzegin beharko genuke... ezta?


----------



## Agró

café olé said:


> Bai! Oso atsegina izan da!
> 
> Hala ere hemendik jendeak euskeraz ez dakielako, guk ere erderaz hitzegin beharko genuke... ezta?


Casi mejor, sí.


----------



## Lurrezko

café olé said:


> Bai! Oso atsegina izan da!
> 
> Hala ere hemendik jendeak euskeraz ez dakielako, guk ere erderaz hitzegin beharko genuke... ezta?





Agró said:


> Casi mejor, sí.



Beharko!


----------



## café olé

Ohhh azken agurrak!! Festa bukatu da! 

_Bukatu da, amaitu da, argiak itzaltzen dira, eta ni banoa, barkatu eragozpenak... _
_(Lehiotikan)_


----------



## chamyto

No entiendo un pijo de euskera . ¡ Felices ( ya ) 3993 posts !


----------



## Lurrezko

chamyto said:


> No entiendo un pijo de euskera . ¡ Felices ( ya ) 3993 posts !



Eso estábamos comentando precisamente, que mejor cambiábamos de idioma... Te agradezco mucho la felicitación, chamyto


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*Egun onak bidali.*

*Neu buruz ikasi euskara azkar.*

¡Jo, está chupao!


----------



## duvija

Vos wilt ir far mir?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Eso estábamos comentando precisamente, que mejor cambiábamos de idioma... Te agradezco mucho la felicitación, chamyto


Felicidades en tus 4000 aportes, Lurrezko

Unimos la cosa!!!

 De seguir a toda carrera, quedaras asi...

Un abrazo, es un placer leerte.


----------



## Lurrezko

ROSANGELUS said:


> Felicidades en tus 4000 aportes, Lurrezko
> 
> Unimos la cosa!!!
> 
> De seguir a toda carrera, quedaras asi...
> 
> Un abrazo, es un placer leerte.



Dios, espero que no me acaben lapidando, como a Georgie...

Un abrazo también para ti, hermosa


----------



## Colchonero

Sí, ya, bueno, eso, felicidades por los 4000 y tal pero... saca algo de beber, colega, aunque sea un txacolí!!!!


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Sí, ya, bueno, eso, felicidades por los 4000 y tal pero... saca algo de beber, colega, aunque sea un txacolí!!!!



Siempre tienes sed, hijo mío, ¿no estarás deshidratado? En fin, ahí va


----------



## blasita

Yo que tú, Colchonero, elegiría la rosa: al menos es de fresa .

En serio, Lurrezko, ya estamos de nuevo aquí  para desearte:

*¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!*

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Siempre tienes sed, hijo mío, ¿no estarás deshidratado? En fin, ahí va


 

Hey, ¿y para los lactointolerantes? Sos un insensible. 
Té de hojitas de ombú, al menos...


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, muchas gracias, muy amable. ¿No tendrás algo más fuerte?


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias, Blasita, un beso

Duvi, no le demos al crío nada con hojas, que se las fuma...


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Gracias, Blasita, un beso
> 
> Duvi, no le demos al crío nada con hojas, que se las fuma...


 

Un libro electrónico, tonce...


----------



## Colchonero

Que me las fumo, dice. Y luego hablan de la fama que arrastro por este Foro...

Que sí, hombre, que sí, que MUCHAS FELICIDADES. Y que no decaigan ni las risas ni las maldades.


----------



## kreiner

Felices 4003 (que es la cifra que aparece cuando posteo esto).
Pues ya puedes sacar algo. Por ahí decían que si un chacolí, pero tampoco molestaría un Priorato.
Esta vez dejaremos beber un poquito a los niños. Quizá mojemos la puntita del chupete en sidra para Colchonero. Como todavía lleva pañales, la(s) pérdida(s) no será(n) irreparable(s).


----------



## Colchonero

kreiner said:


> Felices 4003 (que es la cifra que aparece cuando posteo esto).
> Pues ya puedes sacar algo. Por ahí decían que si un chacolí, pero tampoco molestaría un Priorato.
> Esta vez dejaremos beber un poquito a los niños. Quizá mojemos la puntita del chupete en sidra para Colchonero. Como todavía lleva pañales, la(s) pérdida(s) no será(n) irreparable(s).


 
El que faltaba.  Un día me voy a quitar el pañal y...


----------



## Lurrezko

Aquí van unos txakolíes y unos Prioratos, caballero. Dejaremos que el niño del exorcista los cate, va, pero me pido la litera de arriba en Alcalá Meco...


----------



## Agró

Va, pa' que beba el nene algo, sin cansarse.


----------



## kreiner

Colchonero said:


> El que faltaba.  Un día me voy a quitar el pañal y...


 
No te enfades, que, para tener los 52 que marca tu perfil, bastante bien te conservas.
Y acepto con gusto la invitación de nuestro homenajeado.
A la salud de todos (presentes y ausentes).



> Va, pa' que beba el nene algo, sin cansarse.


 
¿A qué arcano lugar nos mandas, Agró, que en mi pantalla veo un *forbidden*? Cuidado, que hay niños por medio.


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> No te enfades, que, para tener los 52 que marca tu perfil, bastante bien te conservas.
> Y acepto con gusto la invitación de nuestro homenajeado.
> A la salud de todos (presentes y ausentes).



52 semanas...


----------



## kreiner

Lurrezko oinak said:


> 52 semanas...


 
Pues habrá que abrir otro hilo para felicitar a Colchonero por su primer añito.


----------



## Colchonero

kreiner said:


> No te enfades, que, para tener los 52 que marca tu perfil, bastante bien te conservas.
> Y acepto con gusto la invitación de nuestro homenajeado.
> A la salud de todos (presentes y ausentes).
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A qué arcano lugar nos mandas, Agró, que en mi pantalla veo un *forbidden*? Cuidado, que hay niños por medio.


 
¿Esa edad marca mi perfil? Qué error, qué inmenso error. Si apenas he cumplido los veinte...


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> ¿A qué arcano lugar nos mandas, Agró, que en mi pantalla veo un *forbidden*? Cuidado, que hay niños por medio.


Debería estar *forbidden*, sí (y más con lo que me hicieron ayer los colchoneros), pero ¿no se ve, seguro?


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Debería estar *forbidden*, sí (y más con lo que me hicieron ayer los colchoneros), pero ¿no se ve, seguro?



Vale que esto acabe en botellón, pero no consentiré que se convierta en Sodoma y Gomera


----------



## merquiades

Lurrezco, ets tan ràpid que ja va sent hora de felicitar-te per els teus 4.000 posts!  I encara no hem acabat de festejar els 3.000. Vaja! Enhorabona de nou, home!    Aquesta festa mai no terminarà!


----------



## Lurrezko

merquiades said:


> Lurrezco, ets tan ràpid que ja va sent hora de felicitar-te per els teus 4.000 posts!  I encara no hem acabat de festejar els 3.000. Vaja! Enhorabona de nou, home!



Moltes gràcies Ja veus, jo vaig posant beguda i coses per picar i la gent no marxa, sembla que no tinguin casa...


----------



## Agró

merquiades said:


> Lurrezco, ets tan ràpid que ja va sent hora de felicitar-te per els teus 4.000 posts!  I encara no hem acabat de festejar els 3.000. Vaja! Enhorabona de nou, home!    Aquesta festa mai no terminarà!


Això em recorda el dia de la marmota. Tres mil, quatre mil, i tornem-hi als cinc mil. Apa nois! Festa, for ever. 
(Si el treball és salut, que treballin els malalts)


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Això em recorda el dia de la marmota. Tres mil, quatre mil, i tornem-hi als cinc mil. Apa nois! Festa, for ever.
> (Si el treball és salut, que treballin els malalts)



De fet, entre tu i jo, vaig estar a punt d'apuntar-me al Thanks but no thanks, però m'agrada massa la gresca...


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> De fet, entre tu i jo, vaig estar a punt d'apuntar-me al Thanks but no thanks, però m'agrada massa la gresca...


Jo vaig apuntar-m'hi, pensant que mai no arribaria als deu mil, i ja veus... Ara aquests saraus són la pera, ja no m'hi puc estar de comparèixer.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Propongo dejar abierto este hilo para los millares que siguen, y y'astá.
Abraçada.


----------



## Antpax

Lurrezko, majete, como sigas con esta rapidez, este hilo va a acabar en un bucle infernal .

Ahora en serio, enhorabuena, campeón. Ahí te dejo una cervecita, por si no la has probado .

Moltes felicitats.


----------



## romarsan

Si por favor, que siga la marcha. Es un hilo divertidísimo y lleno de ingenio, a la altura de nuestro querido Lurrezko y de todos los foreros que han participado.

Moltes felicitats de nou Lurrezko.


----------



## Lurrezko

Antpax said:


> Lurrezko, majete, como sigas con esta rapidez, este hilo va a acabar en un bucle infernal .
> 
> Ahora en serio, enhorabuena, campeón. Ahí te dejo una cervecita, por si no la has probado .
> 
> Moltes felicitats.



Dios, un _loop_ interminable, un hilo dantesco poblado de foreros beodos, moderadores ociosos y bebés sorbiendo txacolí e inflando profilácticos de colores. Me van a banear, lo presiento.

Edito: Gràcies, Romarsan, guapíssima, i també al Senyor Vilalta


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezco,

Antpax ya te ha ofrecido una cervecita española. Yo te ofrezco una cerveza belga y unos chocolates (también belgas).

¡Enhorabuena!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Lurrezco,
> 
> Antpax ya te ha ofrecido una cervecita española. Yo te ofrezco una cerveza belga y unos chocolates (también belgas).
> 
> ¡Enhorabuena!
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Peter



Gracias, amigo. No creo que me *gustan*, es que me gustan de veras


----------



## Colchonero

Agró said:


> Jo vaig apuntar-m'hi, pensant que mai no arribaria als deu mil, i ja veus... Ara aquests saraus són la pera, ja no m'hi puc estar de comparèixer.


 

Y, además, que en estas fiestukis se conoce gente...


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> De fet, entre tu i jo, vaig estar a punt d'apuntar-me al Thanks but no thanks, però m'agrada massa la gresca...


¡Ni se te ocurra! 
Comprendo que el personal no termina de irse de tu fiesta y que semejante convite te resulta demasiado..., pero ¡nada!, tú te quedas aquí y de paso nos ayudas a molestar a *colchonero*, a *kreiner* y otros corredores.

Gente: vamos tener que colaborar con los piscolabis y la bebida -no olvidemos que mi ahijado es catalán-.

--------



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Propongo dejar abierto este hilo para los millares que siguen, y y'astá.
> Abraçada.


Concuerdo con eso. Que le cambien el título al hilo: la infinitud de _posts..._ 
-------



Colchonero said:


> Un día me voy a quitar el pañal y...


¡Amenazas, no, ¿eh?! Avisa con tiempo para que podamos conseguir pasajes al lugar diametralmente opuesto adonde tú estás... que ¿cuál sería? (no sé nada de 
geografía).

-------

¡UF! Me distraje mientras escribía y ya hay no sé cuántos comentarios más que cuando empecé.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Gente: vamos tener que colaborar con los piscolabis y la bebida -no olvidemos que mi ahijado es catalán-.



¡Qué ofensa! ¡Me llamas agarrado! Pues hala, ahí va más bebida y algo para picar, ¡que no falte de nada!


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¡Qué ofensa! ¡Me llamas agarrado! Pues hala, ahí va más bebida y algo para picar, ¡que no falte de nada!


¿Agarrado? 
Yo dije eso, ¡por dios!, ¡ni la virgen quiera!
Pero luego de ver el estado de las botellas y el picador...


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Y, además, que en estas fiestukis se conoce gente...


 
¡Ya te digo! 

En los 3.000 de Lurrezko conocí a mi pareja, y ahora andamos a toda prisa registrando a nuestras crías en el foro para acudir en familia a los 4.000.

Lurrezko, ¿nos aceptas a todos?

¡Felicidades capitán!


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> ¡Ya te digo!
> 
> En los 3.000 de Lurrezko conocí a mi pareja, y ahora andamos a toda prisa registrando a nuestras crías en el foro para acudir en familia a los 4.000.
> 
> Lurrezko, ¿nos aceptas a todos?
> 
> ¡Felicidades capitán!



Claro que os acepto, mi búha: esto será una vorágine de hombres y bestias...


----------



## Colchonero

Calambur said:


> ¡Amenazas, no, ¿eh?! Avisa con tiempo para que podamos conseguir pasajes al lugar diametralmente opuesto adonde tú estás... que ¿cuál sería? (no sé nada de
> geografía).


 
El lugar diametralmente opuesto creo que estaría más o menos por aquí.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> El lugar diametralmente opuesto creo que estaría más o menos por aquí.



Lo que digo, una vorágine de hombres y bestias...


----------

